# Can anyone recommend a disney world resort that is toddler friendly??



## heatherRN (Oct 18, 2006)

I am going to a conference in WDW in November and I am going to bring my dh and ds. I will be just be starting my second trimester and it will be our only vacation since ds was born and probably our only vacation for a long time. So, I want it to be fun for everyone. I don't think we will do any of the parks, we will probably just hang out, so a resort with a great pool, playground, etc.
Thanks


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

We went to Orlando in April and found a place through our timeshare company. I _think_ they rent to the public. If so it is super kid friendly. The whole resort is pirate themed and the pools are zero entry and even have a pirate ship with water cannons. It was perfect for us and we are considering going back next year. Horizons by Marriot. It is about 5 minutes from Sea World.


----------



## nottoolatebaby (Aug 28, 2007)

We stayed at the Animal Kingdom Lodge before DS was born. I can't wait to take him there. They do activities for the children and have a great pool area. It is the animals that are the real draw. You can keep a child entertained just walking around the place. I think it depends on the age of the child but they even do nightly story time at the fire pit. We really enjoyed it. BUT, it is Disney and it is huge.


----------



## liki (Jul 7, 2006)

We stayed at the Carribean Resort and absolutely loved it. We will definitely go back. The Animal Kingdom lodge does sound like it would be good for a little one. Have a good time and enjoy yourself!


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

Try renting a house. Much cheaper. We're doing Disney next week with 7 boys. We've rented a house 2 miles from Disney with a playground across the street. We've used vacationrentals411 online to rent houses for a few trips with great results.

As for resorts, I enjoyed the Orlando Marriott World Center...great pool.


----------



## hucifer (Mar 26, 2007)

Whoo HOO!!!! Disney World!!!









Every resort in WDW has at least one pool, so if you stay on property, you'll have access to a pool. I would say, depends on the theme you want and the money you want to spend...WDW has three classes of resorts: value, moderate, and deluxe. The themes are wonderful in most resorts.

I suggest spending at least one day in a park...why not the Magic Kingdom? I was in WDW in my first trimester and there are plenty of attractions you and your family can ride there. When in November are you going? Do you know that WDW is decorated for the holidays from late November through early January? It is a beautiful time of the year to go. I really recommend going to a park since you'll be in the area. And the monorail is a fun ride for your toddler!

Have fun!


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

Really it depends on your budget. If you want to stay on property, there are 3 levels of resort, value, moderate and deluxe. Out of the value class I would recommend either Pop Century or All Star Movies. Both have huge oversized icons, Pop Century is Pop Culture, All Star Movies is movies. Pop Century is the newest value resort and has a pop jet area in addition to the pool which is an area with spraying jets and fountains of water. The other two value resorts are All Star Music and All Star Sports. If your DC is into either music or sports then this would be the place for you.
The moderate resorts are next. At a moderate resort the decor is more upscale and lush and the pools come with a slide. Here there are 4 resorts, Port Orleans Riverside, Port Orleans French Quarter, Coronado Springs and Caribbean Beach. If you were to choose a moderate resort, I would go with either one of the Port Orleans or Coronado Springs. Port Orleans is southern themed, very pretty, they are sister resorts so you can use the facilities at both. Here you can use the pool, go fishing, go to a campfire, take a horse drawn carriage ride, rent bikes, rent a boat and in general just walk around. Coronado Springs is mexican themed and also very nice. Here you can rent bikes and boats too. It is a convention hotel though, so sometimes there are lots of adults here.
There are quite a few deluxe resorts and all of them are great in their own way. Animal Kingdom Lodge has a savannah with animals on it. You can get a room with a balcony that overlooks the savannah which is fantastic, but they are doing construction here right now and it is screwing with the animals. My fav is the beach club, it has the best pool on property (sand bottom, absolutely HUGE, has a sandy beach area for toddlers to play in). It is near the boardwalk (also a resort) where they have entertainment every night. Here you can also rent bikes and boats, etc.
Also there are about a million hotels and houses off site you can rent too.
I would also say go to the parks, at least the magic kingdom. You may be able to get discount tickets since you are attending a conference and you DC can go for free since he is under 3. November is a great time of year to go. Cool and not busy in the parks. Epcot has a food and wine festival during this time and it is fabulous. We took our DD for her 1st bday and she loved it. We are going back for a day in October and next fall as well. As you can tell we love Disney! I highly recommend www.allearsnet.com and www.disboards.com


----------



## seekingtruth (Jul 27, 2004)

I can't suggest which place to stay as I used to work there and lived on property, so I've never stayed in a hotel! But since dc being born, we've been to the area to visit friends a few times and I thought I'd throw this out there: There is a ton to do that's Disney that doesn't cost a penny, such as going to Downtown Disney to watch and play in the jumping waterfalls, and from there catch a boat ride to some of the resorts, then get off the boat and play at the pools in the resorts. If I'm not mistaken, you can use any facilities at any Disney place if you are staying somewhere at Disney. We've used them anyway without staying at a Disney resort, but I know they frown on that. Riding the monorails is fun, too, and that's free as well.


----------



## hucifer (Mar 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snoopy5386* 
I highly recommend www.allearsnet.com and www.disboards.com

EXCELLENT websites...far more informative than the official site!


----------



## Monkeyfeet (Feb 5, 2005)

We *LOVE* POP Century! It was perfect for our dd!


----------



## heatherRN (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow, thanks for all your suggestions! We are expecting #2 and don't want to spend too much money, but it sounds like we will have more fun if we stay at a moderate resort and try to take in as many free activities as possible.


----------



## angela&avery (May 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monkeyfeet* 
We *LOVE* POP Century! It was perfect for our dd!

we stayed at pop century when we went and they have a cool 70's era flower pool and the small kiddie pool is a flower and you walk in, it soooooooo cool and has little fountains in it and stuff, my kids loved it.


----------



## suwannee (Sep 23, 2004)

From the time I was a little girl, we have always stayed at Fort Wilderness. They have cabins for rent or you can rent an RV. There is so much to do there- two pools, petting zoo, pony rides, tons of different playgrounds, boats, sing along with chip and dale, nightly outdoor movies, smores and marshmallow roasts.


----------



## rionnhannah (Nov 29, 2006)

I would recommend Animal Kingdom Lodge or Wilderness Lodge since everything is under one roof. Also a Magic Kingdom or EPCOT resort would be great since you could walk to the parks (Polynesian, Contemporary, Boardwalk, Grand Floridian, Beach or Yacht Club).


----------

